# Would you ever go to a concert by yourself?



## ShyViolet

I could never do it.


----------



## nothing to fear

i do all the time. i actually don't understand why people say they can't do it (i don't mean those with SA), isn't the point of being there for the music?
i feel awkward waiting around but i always just drink/get high beforehand to help, and when the band comes on i stop caring about the people around me.


----------



## Perfectionist

Noooooo. Too overwhelming.


----------



## nothing to fear

concerts are all i've got honestly. life would be a complete bore without them.


----------



## Eraserhead

I've done it twice. I didn't really enjoy it either time. I was extremely self-conscious, tense and awkward.

I'm not sure I'd want to do that again.


----------



## ShyViolet

nothing to fear said:


> i do all the time. i actually don't understand why people say they can't do it (i don't mean those with SA), isn't the point of being there for the music?
> i feel awkward waiting around but i always just drink/get high beforehand to help, and when the band comes on i stop caring about the people around me.


Yes, it's for the music but I think I'd feel extremely awkward not being with any friends or family. It seems just as intimidating as eating alone in a crowded restaurant, or going to the movies alone on a Friday night.

Maybe getting totally smashed beforehand is the solution. heh


----------



## UltraShy

I've never been to any concert in my entire life, so apparently no.


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## shyvr6

I been to a couple concerts with friends, but sometimes after awhile we get separated. So during that time I'm pretty much by myself and it wasn't really that bad. Everyone was pretty much focusing on the stage.


----------



## VCL XI

Yes, I've gone to dozens alone. I prefer it that way since I get to arrive/stay as early/late as I want to. The only kind I refuse to go to are arena shows.


----------



## Mr Deuce

I've never been to a concert alone because there's always at least a couple other people I know that want to go. But I would do it if no one wanted to go. Last concert I went to was at Fiddler's Green Ampitheater in Denver and it was sold out with about 20,000 people there. :um The anxiety sometimes kicks in pretty bad when I go to big concerts but I like music too much to let anxiety stop me from going. Here's a couple clips from the concert:


----------



## Mr Deuce

And here's one more song from the concert. I gotta give all 3 bands respect :boogie It was a great concert.


----------



## Grim619

Not sure if I would... Seems kind of scary but maybe?? When I go to heavy metal shows with my friend it's one of the places I have almost 0 anxiety. I feel like I am with my own kind. We are all dressed in black, everyone looks kinda out-there like they don't give A crap about anything(metalheads) and get some funny conversations going.. 
Last time we chugged some Jack daniels before standing in line but I barfed next to his car so I was only kind of buzzing lol. Good times

Now the Iron Maiden concert with 15k people.... Not alone no freakin way. Getting trashed was the only way I made it out alive.


----------



## ShyFX

Maybe, if there was an artist I'd really like to see, but not likely.


----------



## bezoomny

I do it all the time. I always get to shows really early to get a good spot (I usually go to smaller general admission shows), and nobody ever enjoys doing that anyway. It's actually easier than usual to strike up conversation if I'm feeling bold (the people standing around you are gonna be there for a while too), and there's always the band that's playing that makes a good conversation topic. Once the band starts, nobody really cares about anything except the band.

I love concerts.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

no


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I went to a few outdoor ones.
They're fun, and you feel less trapped than an inside one.


----------



## mousam

I don't know, probably not. Mostly because I think it would be a lot more enjoyable going with other people.


----------



## LostinReverie

I wouldn't ever go alone or with other people (if I actually had friends). Way too many people.


----------



## anxiousdude

I went to an Oasis concert by myself once. It was cool when the show was going on, but before it started, I felt so akward sitting all alone.


----------



## hopelesslyshy

I probably wouldn't be allowed to in the first place since I'm young still, lol. But if I wanted to see the artist bad enough, yes.


----------



## dullard

I would go to any concert that I wanted to see without hesitation.


----------



## cakesniffer

Yes, and I've done it before.


----------



## sonya99

I've done it before and I would go again if there was anybody I was dying to see. So yea, I *go* but i don't talk to anyone. I don't dance. All the waiting around time I spend reading a concert pamphlet, or looking at the walls, or eavesdropping on other people.


----------



## seanybhoy

Hell no.
It'd feel totally awkward sorry.


----------



## Wirt

i've gone to a few alone..all local. the only time i feel anxious is on the way inside. once im in im cool and just blank everyone else out


----------



## pita

Yes. In fact, I sort of have. When I was in grade ten I went to a concert with my mom, but we couldn't find adjacent seats so she sat behind me.

I actually might prefer to go to concerts on my own because it means I can leave whenever I want. Lately I don't enjoy concerts as much as I used to because the crowds make me nervous.


----------



## caithiggs

Absolutely not. People would try to talk to me, and hit on me. And I would have no idea what to do. And I would be able to talk to anybody. And I wouldn't feel comfortable dancing without a posse to shield me. 

I wish though. None of my friends like the music I do. Alas, I would freak out.


----------



## coldmorning

I haven't in the past but it's something I'd like to do. I would probably try to go late so I wouldn't have to stand in line... that would be the worst part.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*Heck no, daddio.*_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've done it before in a small bar setting, it wasn't that bad. I had a few beers and chatted with the band after their set, & then left.


----------



## solasum

I've never been to a concert alone, but depending on the setting, I would. I go to movies alone, so a concert couldn't be too different.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

No


----------



## estse

No, but I have. Small club + band(s) + 213 friends + me. I was the guy at the back who took 17 minutes to smoke one cigarette, and then later couldn't be heard or understood at the merch table.


----------



## nothing to fear

coldmorning said:


> I haven't in the past but it's something I'd like to do. I would probably try to go late so I wouldn't have to stand in line... that would be the worst part.


standing in line is something i hate but it's usually worth it to get to the front. one of the biggest SA things i've accomplished was lining up at 8am until the show started at night around a bunch of other fans i didn't know (while sober too!). went quite well and was proud of myself afterwards.


----------



## Micronian

I've gone to all kinds of concerts by myself. from bars, to jazz, to halls, arenas, and stadiums.

It's not as good as going with a friend, the only problem is that my friends don't like the music that I like, and I wouldn't drag them to see something they don't want to see (and spend money on tickets, food, transit/parking, etc.). 

So, that's why I generally just go by myself. My advice is, if there's some band that you're dying to see, go see them. They may not come back to town for years, if ever.


----------



## SugarSparkler

NO. I have trouble going to the post office alone. lol I feel awkwad standing in a crowded line in public. Like, "How should I stand?" or "Do I look wierd standing here like this?" 

What would I do at a concert alone? Should I dance? Sing along?
I'd probably choose to look awkward. lol

I have actually contemplated going to the movies alone though.
It's quite different, but I still probably would be miserable doing that alone also.


----------



## bezoomny

Minor triumph that is related to the topic:

Not only did I drive the hour and a half to get to a concert, alone, in the dark, and actually made it there - but - I made small talk before the show with a group of about three girls and a boy from a college in Arkansas. And I danced like all night. Part of this is because the band, Los Campesinos! were about a billion times better than I thought they'd be, and I thought they'd be good. The other part... Klonopin. Oh, I love you, Klonopin.


----------



## nothing to fear

bezoomny said:


> Minor triumph that is related to the topic:
> 
> Not only did I drive the hour and a half to get to a concert, alone, in the dark, and actually made it there - but - I made small talk before the show with a group of about three girls and a boy from a college in Arkansas. And I danced like all night. Part of this is because the band, Los Campesinos! were about a billion times better than I thought they'd be, and I thought they'd be good. The other part... Klonopin. Oh, I love you, Klonopin.


thats great!! going to concerts alone actuallly had given me a lot of confidence after a while and has made me feel like i can be independent and do things i enjoy despite the SA.
i can't dance at concerts though. i'm just too awkward. i don't move around either which might look a bit weird.


----------



## bezoomny

nothing to fear said:


> thats great!! going to concerts alone actuallly had given me a lot of confidence after a while and has made me feel like i can be independent and do things i enjoy despite the SA.
> i can't dance at concerts though. i'm just too awkward. i don't move around either which might look a bit weird.




My dance moves probably are bizarre. I've got the "indie pogo" (where you dance a little with your arms and upper body, but you have to jump up and down in the air too, tiring but very fun) and the "indie headbang" (aka "goth shuffle" - look at your feet, shake your body like you're getting a seizure and then headbang your little heart out). The key thing is, everyone looks a damned fool when they're dancing. Once I realize that, I'm good.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I do all the time. See I love to be amongst people, crowds, being part of this anonymous crowd just enjoying some tunes. I can't speak to anyone for the life of me unless they approach.


----------



## christ~in~me

nah it wouldent be the same. part of the fun is having friends there with you.


----------



## Iced Soul

I've gone with people, but never alone.


----------



## laugh it off

hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so long as the musics good. who cares?


----------



## tribute311

i have been to two alone. they were free concerts at my school and artists that i really liked so i said i HAVE to go. it was weird. standing around by myself hoping no one i knew would be there. but once the music starts you forget about that stuff and just nod your head to the beat haha. I felt sad when the concert was over walking home alone while everyone was walking with friends.


----------



## tremelo

i used to go to shows alone all the time when i was younger. it's cool b/c you can show up/leave whenever you want and you don't have to worry about whether other people are having a good time or not. no one ever really seemed to notice or care that i was alone.


----------



## Aloysius

No.


----------



## Cypress

Nope.


----------



## Fairyxo

I wouldn't whilst I have SA, but when it's gone I probably would.


----------



## mountain5

I drove 3 hours from home to go to a concert in Chicago, by myself, when I knew nothing about Chicago highways, traffic, or parking. That was one of the more stressful days of my life.

I've gone to concerts alone a few times since then...I don't think I'd do it again. Concerts are pretty much all the same once you've gone to a few of them, even if you're really into the bands that are playing. Also, I feel really bad to see people hanging out with friends, socializing, etc. and feel cut off from that -- especially after I've driven a couple hours to get somewhere.


----------



## solasum

If it were a sit-down shindig.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

yes, it wouldn't bother me at all. What DOES bother me is I'm terrified of driving in big cities. If not for that or if I lived closer to where concerts were being held I'd go to them alone constantly.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Have done so many times. And many with people/friends I know. I just can't take the AGORA anymore (Newport Music Hall). Pee smell too strong. It's like everyone got free asparagus at the door then pee'd on the floor. Central Ohio peeps will kno what I'm sayin'.*


----------



## companioncube

no way. i can't even go to the cinema on my own


----------



## whiterabbit

I usually go alone but I mostly go to seated gigs where I'm the youngest person in the audience by at least four decades, so it's never very threatening. I have been to standing gigs that people my own age go to as well. I find them uncomfortable but once the music starts it becomes manageable. I'd never go to a big festival or anything alone though. That's probably more to do with a fear of flying bottles of urine than anything else really.


----------



## banjerbanjo

I've never gone to a show alone, but I know it wouldn't bother me.
I might soon be going alone to a concert in Chicago because my friend that is supposed to go with me still hasn't bought a ticket. I guess then I will know for sure whether it bothers me or not.


----------



## nothing to fear

the last concert i went to alone was a small show and it was one of the greatest i've ever been to (acid mothers temple). what i also like is when i get there and i'm the only girl in the room . i saw quite a few people alone actually but i was too scared to approach anyone.

i might end up going to NXNE alone, which is kind of a bummer since when its a whole bunch of shows for five days long it much more fun to go with friend(s) to have someone to travel to the different venues and have someone to drink with during some shows. oh well


oh and another plus about going alone: when its a seating venue, if you buy 1 ticket you are much more likely to get a good seat than if you buy 2 or more. 
when i went to a ticketmaster outlet at the exact minute tickets for Sonic Youth went on sale, the two guys in front of me both bought two tickets each and their seats were on gallery seating, at the highest and farthest spot.
when it was my time to get my ticket, it ended up being on floors, first row, middle section, so as close as possible to the stage. kick a s s. i can't wait.


----------



## namastecadet

Iwould if the concert was REALLY REALLY important to me. I would just take my camera and take pictures the whole time just to seem occupied or just be really into it. Most people won't bother you ifyou do that. Normally though, i'll only go with some else just because i'm a girl and crowds tend to scare me.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

No way. All I can do is a movie once in a while.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I've gone alone and I've gone with friends. If its someone I really want to see I don't really care who I am with, but I'd rather be alone than drag along someone who just isn't digging it. I also find I notice a lot of other people who are there alone and I've had some good conversations with people while waiting for the show. I love small venues when the lights go down and the band comes on and its like you are part of one big soul.


----------



## ModernMyth

If it was one of my favourite bands/artists playing and no one could go with me I'd go alone. It might be a bit boring to be there alone though >_< No one to sing with, scream with and share it with afterwards and stuff.


----------



## Futures

Yes, I do it.

For years I missed out on so many great concerts because I had no one to go with. Finally I came to the conclusion that unless I went alone, I'd never see another show ever again since I have no friends.

Last year I went to 7 major rock concerts and had a great time at all of them. They were all general admission shows. I doubt I'd go alone to a show that had an assigned seat because that's when I'd probably feel awkward and out of place. 

But at G.A. shows, everyone is constantly moving around anyway, and few people even notice I'm alone....especially once the lights go out and the band takes the stage. There were a couple occasions where people tried to talk to me and that always got awkward and uncomfortable, but at the end of the night it was still worth it in order to see a great concert. At most shows though, I don't utter a word to anyone.


----------



## Hysteric

I couldn't even go with people - let alone by myself. :um


----------



## sh0x

i don't think i could go to any alone, it just feels weird


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I saw Sigur Ros alone because it was at The Chicago Theatre which is assigned seating. I don't think I would have the nerve to go to a general admission concert alone.


----------



## nothing to fear

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I saw Sigur Ros alone because it was at The Chicago Theatre which is assigned seating. I don't think I would have the nerve to go to a general admission concert alone.


weren't they amazing? i saw them last september (alone too) and it was great. the build-up and climax part of "untitled #8" was so intense, holy ****.
"gobbledi****" was so fun too. some people on stage shot out these confetti guns and the _whole _threatre was filled with confetti, it was pretty

edit: "gobbledi g o o k". g o o k is censored? haha. the only times i ever hear people use that word is in movies about the vietnam war. seriously, no one says it anymore


----------



## shyvr6

If this guy can do it, then anyone can do it, lol.


----------



## Jnmcda0

I saw Heart in concert last night in Columbus. I had seen them last year when they toured with Journey and wanted to see them again. It was a general admission concert and I was in about the 5th row. While in line to get in, I was chatting with 4 older women, mostly because they kept asking me questions. They remarked that I didn't talk much, but I just said I was a little hungover from the night before (which was true). Once they let us in, I had to stand around for two hours waiting for the show to start. Thankfully, nobody around me was talking very much, probably because everybody was tired from standing in line. Once the show started, I didn't have much anxiety, as I was focused on the music.

The concert was awesome, by the way. Ann Wilson put on the best vocal performance I have ever heard from any artist. I've been to a lot of concerts and that is really saying something.


----------



## Toad Licker

I've been wanting to go to a concert lately, If I do it'll have to be alone as I have no one to go with me.


----------



## lastofthekews

I don't know if I could. I'll go with my younger brother (I don't know anyone else who would go with me), but i'd feel far too self-conscious being on my own.

Slightly different, but a couple of years ago I did go to a football match alone, but it was too overwhelming. Everyone around me knew each other (they must have been season ticket holders) and were talking to each other with me in the middle. My anxiety was so high that when someone a few seats behind blew a horn and I nearly jumped out of my skin. I don't think I could do something like that again.


----------



## fences

Nope.
And it sucks, because I don't know anyone that listens to the same music as me. And even if I did, I would never ask.


That video is so funny shyvr6.


----------



## PolarBear

Good god no, i'd be way too paranoid, constantly thinking other people will notice i'm alone and start wondering what the hell i'm doing there.


----------



## dullard

Enjoying the music, that's what you're doing there.


----------



## HustleRose

I may have to... Regina Spektor is coming to my city, but my friend doesn't like her music, so I might be obligated to go by myself.


----------



## JS86

"Would you ever go to a concert by yourself?"

I would never go to a concert by myself for the first time, if ever. One thing that sets off anxiety for me is usually going to a type of event I have never experienced before. I would need to go with someone to a concert one time before evaluating whether I could go by myself in the future.


----------



## nothing to fear

i saw sonic youth today - it was amazing. it was seating, i was in the first row and early on the guy who sat next to me started talking to me which i found a bit awkward, because well it was like 20 minutes before even the opening act went on so that is a lot of time of just sitting there with the house lights on and no band and being crummy at making conversation. 
it wasn't that bad though, i did talk to him until after the band ended and we walked out, and i think my conversation skills were pretty decent. anyway it's always good practice.

thats something i like about gen admission shows - i can easily move spots if i'm uncomfortable around someone near me, for whichever reasons.

oh ya and does anyone else ever get anxious about being in a show where the musician might.. put you on the spot? i always love getting really close to the stage and being able to see them really up-close (this is going to sound creepy and fangirlish but i don't care, tonight i was so close to thurston that i could see his boxers showing above his jeans :O _damn_. also kim gordon's..)
but it would freak me out if a musician on stage singled me out or interacted with me with everyone else in the audience watching/hearing

e.g. in this video around 2:20


----------



## lyssado707

No. I don't mind crowds at all, but i'm just not into concerts all that much.


----------



## estse

I've said this 4,395 times before, but I went to my last show alone. It was Sweep the Leg Johnny in 2002.

I also visited DC a few summers when I was younger, and went to many shows alone. That's how you end up walking with people like Ian Mackaye and awkwardly calling him a clutz.


----------



## bheslop

well i went to a Taylor Swift concert last month with 3 girls and i really felt like i was by my self haha but i think it would be really hard for me to do that.


----------



## VIncymon

Yes. simply because of the fact that I would have to.
Most girls I have asked to go to concert, come up with some excuse just before the show, or disappear from my side halfway through the show.

After that happened a few times, I just decided to go by myself.


----------



## SAgirl

If I liked the band enough. I went to see Fall Out Boy, +44, and Cobra Starship a few years ago by myself. I was so happy!


----------



## RockNRoll Dream

I've done it a few times now. I was panicking the first time, but I've come to enjoy it quite a lot. I saw Morbid Angel last month by myself, and it was an amazing show.


----------



## lastofthekews

lastofthekews said:


> I don't know if I could. I'll go with my younger brother (I don't know anyone else who would go with me), but i'd feel far too self-conscious being on my own.


Just re-reading my post on this thread, i've realised I am starting to overcome my sa. I said i'd feel too self-conscious to go alone, but last weekend I did go to a music gig (Bad Manners) alone and really enjoyed myself. I've now bought a ticket to go to a one-day music festival (Madness, The Pogues, Fun Lovin' Criminals) next Sunday - i'd love to go with other people, but i've decided if I can't it isn't going to stop me from going.


----------



## Sabu

.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I went to one where there was assigned seating. That was ok. Anything else, absolutely not. I am going to a concert on Tuesday with some friends to see Conor Oberst and The Mystic Valley Band.


----------



## lastofthekews

Sabu said:


> Nice going lastofthekews! Bad Manners must've put on a good show.
> 
> I've been to a couple of gigs on my own and the only crap thing was waiting for the bands to start.


Yeah, they really did put a great show on, and I really enjoyed myself. I was so into it that I forgot my anxieties while I was there. Waiting for the band to start wasn't good, as everyone else was talking to their friends, while I just had to stand about on my own.

Who have you been to see?


----------



## Sabu

.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Nope. I could never do that.


----------



## liarsclub

--


----------



## lastofthekews

Sabu said:


> On my own I've seen Joan Jett and the Blackhearts/Motorhead/Alice Cooper and Velvet Revolver.


I bet you had a great time at these. It would be great to go with other people, but its great we feel able to go alone if needs be. It would be such a shame to miss out on seeing these bands live just because we haven't got anyone to go with.


----------



## lastofthekews

liarsclub said:


> I did recently. It was only my second or third time doing so, but the first time I ever felt comfortable doing that. It was so crowded I was glad no one was with me because they would have been annoyed. I had fun actually. *I literally danced like no one was watching*.


I did the same at the Bad Manners gig I went to, I just thought that as others were dancing, who was going to be bothered if I danced? So I really went for it, and had a great time. I really let out a lot of stress, and i've felt better for doing it.

Glad you enjoyed yourself at the concert


----------



## dlennr

I would if that were the only way to go. I'm passionate about my music and am addicted to concerts in small venues. The anxiety I have is mainly when I am waiting in line; doesn't bother me so much during the concert b/c everyone is there to watch the band, and b/c it's too loud to talk or for anyone to know if I'm really screaming or not. Having said that, I really prefer not to go alone. I think it is much more enjoyable if I'm there w/ someone who shares my excitement about the music. Also, I like to be in front, but I find it difficult to grab that spot for myself b/c of my lack of assertiveness, so it's nice if I have someone there w/ me who is not afraid.


----------



## kanarazu

Only if it was a band I really, really liked. I went to one alone once and I felt like everyone was noticing how I was alone and I couldn't really enjoy the music at all.


----------



## lastofthekews

adam2551 said:


> yes, planning to go to a show in la tonight by myself, but if anyone else in cali ever wants to go to a concert sometime, let me know
> 
> i know it will be a little awkard, but hopefully fun all the same


Have a great time at the show  Who are you going to see?


----------



## Cerberus

I have and I will go to concerts alone if I have to. Once the music starts it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## TaniaN

I've done it once before and I wouldn't do it again. I enjoyed myself a little but not as much as when I went with other people.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

I can't believe so many people voted "yes".


----------



## nothing to fear

alcohol


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

No. I haven't gone to any concerts because I doubt anymore would go with me and I just can't go alone.


----------



## Deathinmusic

If I'm psyched up enough about the band/artist, definitely. I have done so in the past.


----------



## nothing to fear

fluch said:


> That's pretty awesome. AMT are a group I love dearly. The last few of their show I've been to some of the band have started coming up & talking to me since they recognise me, which is nice since I tend not to have anyone else to speak to...


:O that is wicked. when i bought my poster a band member sold it to me (i don't know anyone's name other than kawabata :/) but i didn't really know what to say as usual.

i'm still really lame when i go to shows alone even though i do often and i'm used to it. i'm too afraid to talk to anyone, i always worry that it will seem like i am just hitting on a guy if i start a conversation. sometimes i just don't feel like it though. when i saw A Place To Bury Strangers (awesome show, holy crap it was loud) last week i brought a comic book to read while waiting, haha.
alcohol also helps a lot and i haven't drank at the most recent shows i've been to alone. 
maybe at the jesus lizard show soon i will try to attempt to start a conversation. its a highly anticipated show among fans so i can see them being more apt to talk to one another.


----------



## mrbojangles

going to go see afi by myself next week.


----------



## Syrena

I have, a few times. It wasn't a big deal, it's just not that fun, being alone at an event where everyone else is in groups or pairs.


----------



## Neptunus

Yes - but only if the prices are decent and the location convenient. I'm not about to "stop" my life just because I don't have someone to accompany me.


----------



## rdrr

i was looking for this thread last week cuz i was anxiety ridden about going to a concert alone. i googled 'going to a concert alone', i was so nervous. i was nervous the whole train ride going, but in the end i was happy i didnt miss it and it was awesome and i was happy i conquered the anxiety. but i'd prob not go alone again only if i HAD to. I'd just like to talk to someone in between sets. And having fun is always better with another.


----------



## brokensaint

I just did, a few nights ago. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Neptunus

brokensaint said:


> I just did, a few nights ago. I don't recommend it.


Really? Why not?


----------



## brokensaint

Neptunus said:


> Really? Why not?


Seeing people there with other people, especially dates, ruined the show for me. First time I actually saw a band that was on my iPod too.:no


----------



## Neptunus

brokensaint said:


> Seeing people there with other people, especially dates, ruined the show for me. First time I actually saw a band that was on my iPod too.:no


Ah, understood. Thanks for answering. :|


----------



## nothing to fear

brokensaint said:


> Seeing people there with other people, especially dates, ruined the show for me. First time I actually saw a band that was on my iPod too.:no


but the music is the whole point you're going. the other people there don't matter.
i know that's sometimes pointless to say against SA thoughts but its true. i'd strongly recommend it. even just for exposure its a very good idea.


----------



## LostPancake

i used to do this when i was younger. i don't know why. it just made me more depressed, seeing people having fun with their friends. i guess i thought i would be able to meet people. my brother met people at concerts. but not me.


----------



## brokensaint

nothing to fear said:


> but the music is the whole point you're going. the other people there don't matter.
> i know that's sometimes pointless to say against SA thoughts but its true. i'd strongly recommend it. even just for exposure its a very good idea.


That's what I was telling myself, but it didn't work.


----------



## Cutegirl

Of course I would. Despite any anxiety, I mean, if the band on display is a band I'm super into, nothing on earth would stop me from going. 
I'd be up front and everything. But thankfully I've got some friends who're going to go to a festival with me early next year.


----------



## AussiePea

Will be going to see Dream Theater by myself in Dec. Not worried about it at all currently though that might change closer to the event...


----------



## Girl_Loner

Deathinmusic said:


> If I'm psyched up enough about the band/artist, definitely. I have done so in the past.


Ditto.

Only happened once so far.
The want to see them was stronger than the fear of all the bad
things that could happen.


----------



## Emerald3

I have done within the last two weeks, I've been to three. I prefer going by myself, and no-one I vaguely know likes the people, dj's or bands I want to see. (Deadmau5, Basshunter & author Patricia Cornwell)


----------



## its_a_rick

I don't think I could ever do that, so much loud noise and so many people, no thanks.


----------



## Oneiros

Have been plenty of times, mainly music festivals... sometimes people are pretty mean to you, being alone, but otherwise I just get lost in the music.


----------



## shadowmask

No way. I'd have a panic attack for sure.


----------



## anonymous2

too much humiliation


----------



## radudeATL

I'll go to classical music concerts alone (and I do often). But as far as rock/pop/hip-hop concerts? Not-so-much...


----------



## millenniumman75

Still deciding :lol


----------



## heyJude

Nope. Never have.


----------



## Lovesick Loner

I absoloutely hate going out to a social event by myself. Makes me feel horrible and overwhelmed with anxiety.


----------



## Procrastinator

Yep, I've done it before and would do it again.


----------



## rasberrykiwi

yes i have many times:b i would feel some level of anxiety, but if i made the effort to go, it was cuz i liked the band enough that it'd be worth it


----------



## Cleary

The first concert I attended was by myself.


----------



## mrbojangles

i used to go with friends back in high school, now i usually go by myself. in fact i have attended close to fifty concerts by myself. i find it very relaxing going to a concert by myself. i also dont really like feeling crowded by people, so i just pick a spot in the back and enjoy the music.


----------



## Akane

I wouldn't go to a concert anyway so that's an easy choice.


----------



## KittyGirl

I went on my own to see brentalfloss once~ in a bar setting.
All my friends have jobs to go to dang it! I had to go solo!

It felt slightly more comfortable than usual... must be the nerdy crowd?
my people!


----------



## anonymid

I have before, and I would again.

Well, in a bar/club setting, that as. It might feel kind of weird in a stadium/arena setting.


----------



## Blackvixzin

I don't like concerts. Too loud!


----------



## Belshazzar

Most of my friends share none of my musical tastes, and I love music, so that means going to concerts alone...a lot.


----------



## Keith

I've only been to smaller places by myself to see bands but I would go to a big concert by myself if i had no one else to go with but thats usually not a problem


----------



## BetaBoy90

If the Strokes or Radiohead come to town and I have no one to go with, I will most definitely go to the concert. I will also most definitely get myself intoxicated beforehand to block out the mass anxiety I'd be feeling all by my lonesome.


I also think it's really sad that we can't be expected to enjoy ourselves whilst listening to a concert alone. Do we really need to make sarcastic and witty comments to our peers at all hours of the day, can't we enjoy entertainment alone without a fear of being judged for basically liking it without regard for other peoples interests in the same entertainment! 

/end rant


----------



## CeBay

Id rather go to a huge concert, totally crowded, I am less anxious that way. Ive only been to one concert with my brother and his ex girlfriend. It was great. Even getting lost in the crowd wasn't so bad. But that was one experience!


----------



## liso

I'm going to a 3 day festival alone. Is that weird? Hopefully I will be okay.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Definitely not. The last time I went to a concert was with a friend in 2004 (back when I still had about 3 or 4 friends). I'm not even into that band anymore (Rammstein) but it's still a fond memory... Damn, so long ago...:|


----------



## Noca

Never have, never will... alone that is. I would like to go to maybe a Eric Clapton concert or Nobuo Uematsu though.


----------



## Visionary

eekk, I wouldn't be able to go by myself.


----------



## JEmerson

I did go alone one time, to see The Killers. I definitely felt awkward there. Would I go alone in the future? That's hard to say. 

I guess the easiest way would be at a concert where the floor in front of the stage is fully general admission standing. Then people have no clue if you're there with someone or not. You're all standing right up next to each other anyway.


----------



## jtb3485

I've actually already done this a few times and I will be doing it again in a few weeks


----------



## bsd3355

I would only if I had company, and not because I'm intimidated but mainly because I'd be afraid of being bored.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

nothing to fear said:


> i do all the time. i actually don't understand why people say they can't do it (i don't mean those with SA), *isn't the point of being there for the music?*
> i feel awkward waiting around but i always just drink/get high beforehand to help, and when the band comes on i stop caring about the people around me.


Exactamunndo.

If I get anxious beforehand I down a beer really fast and the placebo effect in itself helps me to loosen up. By the time my favorite band is on I am in the mosh and surfing the crowd. I even danced with this guy with linked arms in a circle to folk metal one time. There's no talking at all involved. Just laughter and fun.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ospi said:


> Will be going to see Dream Theater by myself in Dec. Not worried about it at all currently though that might change closer to the event...


Awesome man!

I shall be going to purchase tickets for Soilwork for next month this week. Can't wait, it'll be my first decent show since November last year when I saw Amon Amarth.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

RockNRoll Dream said:


> I've done it a few times now. I was panicking the first time, but I've come to enjoy it quite a lot. I saw Morbid Angel last month by myself, and it was an amazing show.


Can't believe I skipped that show :no


----------



## whopper

Really want to go to a concert in a few weeks but I'm a little hesitant because the average audience age will probably be around 35 and I'm just a 19 yo kid


----------



## MindOverMood

whopper said:


> Really want to go to a concert in a few weeks but I'm a little hesitant because the average audience age will probably be around 35 and I'm just a 19 yo kid


Go for it. ho knows you might pick up some cougars.


----------



## amene

No Way!!!!!!!!


----------



## foe

There's no greater feeling than hearing live music, so a definite yes for me.


----------

